# Beginner 3x3x3: LBL-Y single alg method



## BBcube (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi, I added the LBL-Y method to the Wiki. It is a beginner's method, layer-by-layer, using a single algorithm for intuitive solving.
LBL-Y is a new method, but since it is very elementary, its ingredients are well-known. It is meant to be really simple, but this of course can mean different things . . .

All feedback welcome.

(Sorry about making two separate posts about LBL-Y. I didn't want to spam, but didn't realize that the first post was just waiting for the moderator ...)


----------

